# Procedure to get a job in USA.



## Shwetaarshad (Mar 3, 2013)

Hi Friends,

I am an IT professional with an experience of 4+ years and an MS in software systems from BITS, Pilani.

I am looking for a job opportunity is USA. Could someone please help me with informing all the possible ways to get an IT job is CA?


Thanks,
Shweta


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

the samw way you get a job anywhere else - networking, networking, networking.


----------



## cheeser (Jan 22, 2012)

Steps that worked for me recently in CA.

Tighten up the Résumé. Look online for suggested templates and get it as succinct as possible.

Update your LinkedIn profile and upload that shiny new résumé. Make any publicly viewed parts of your Facebook profile or other web presence you may have business appropriate (they will check).

Create profiles and upload your resume to monster, dice, Robert half, cybercoders, etc.

Start trawling the above sites and Craigslist, careerbuilder etc, and start sending out your sweet resume coupled with your awesome personalized cover letter-email and wait for the phone to start ringing.

Get ready for technical phone screens, Skype interviews, in person interviews in front of a whiteboard, callbacks, knock backs, random 6 am phone calls from not so bright recruiters in other time zones who don't know/care that your skill set is in no way applicable to the job they are peddling, and enjoy the ride buddy!


----------

